# Spending cuts sought to close budget shortfall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Spending cuts sought to close budget shortfall 
Gov. Deval Patrick's administration ordered nearly $200 million in immediate spending cuts Wednesday while asking lawmakers to approve reductions in local aid and other accounts to help close a state budget shortfall.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/spending-cuts-sought-to-close-budget-shortfall/29834008


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A giant FU to Baker and the taxpayers of MA on the way to his next hack job. 

Here's a little reminder of his "accomplishments" as Governor:

- Pledged “I have no plan to raise taxes” and in his tenure succeeded in increasing them by more than $1.1 billion. 

- Increased government spending by an average $1 billion per year while in office, at the same time spending down the state’s rainy day account by $1 billion.

- Leaves office tainted by the crime lab scandal that makes Governor Dukakis’ Willie Horton problem seem minor in comparison.

- Promised to lower the cost of health care in Massachusetts, but now it’s the most expensive in the nation.

- Promised to create 100,000 new jobs, but 88,000 more people are unemployed than when he started. 

- Promised to lower property taxes, but instead they rose from $2.4 billion to $13.4 billion statewide.

- Promised more local aid to cities and towns, but decreased it. Cops are doing twice the work without raises.

- Promised to eliminate family homelessness, but now a record number live in motels at a cost of $50 million, up from $1 million five years ago. 

- Promised to improve public education, but abandoned higher state standards for the weaker nationwide “ObamaCore” standards. Making kids cry over their homework ever night because it makes no fucking sense.

- Promised to restore public confidence in government only to see his lieutenant governor resign amid scandal, patronage jobs go to unqualified campaign supporters, and the Democratic House speaker dupe his administration in a bid-rigging scheme.


----------

